# [SOLVED] All folders turned into shortcuts!!



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I think I had a virus on my XP PC because I put my Sandisk USB 4GB Flash Drive into it and it put loads of viruses into it and made all of my folders into shortcuts, which I cannot access!! I am now using it on a windows 7 laptop, and I did a malware scan and got rid of all the viruses, but I still cannot access my folders. 
I had an empty folder called 'Movies' which was also turned into a shortcut, so I deleted it and tried to create a new folder called Movies which was not a shortcut just to see what happened, and it said that there is already a folder called movies, which must be the proper one because it said it was created 3 months ago while it said the shortcuts were only created yesterday. 

When I do a search for a folder only the shortcut one comes up, not the real one. When I click on one of these shortcuts, it says 'Windows Cannot find 'I:\RECYCLER\0x2d9FA278.exe". Make sure you typed the name correctly and try again', and an empty cmd box also comes up, and goes when I click OK. I think that this is the name of the virus, because before I did the virus scan, the shortcuts actually opened up. If you need any more info please ask. 
I would be really grateful if you could help me as I REALLY need the files in this memory stick.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: All folders turned into shortcuts!!*

The few times that I've dealt with this, nothing could be saved. The infection makes all of the files unusable. Format the drive and start over.


----------



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: All folders turned into shortcuts!!*

okay...thanks  lucky i backed it up, but its quite an old one.


----------



## jjohnn (May 29, 2011)

did you soved your problem.ive got the same problem.hope you can help.tx


----------



## vjthecoolguy (May 29, 2011)

what if we haven't backed up the data?
Is there a way out?
There should be cos,if we use the autoplay option and say use vlc media player,we can still play all the files.

My external harddisk has the same problem and I haven't backed it up.(I brought the external harddisk so that I could move some data from system to it,so where should I back it up)
I have very valuable info in it,anyway to get it?


----------

